# My NOS A/D/S 4.15 Amplifier



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Pics of my new in box A/D/S 4.15 Amplifier
Anyone know the year of it ?


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Very nice, what 2 ohm speakers are you planning to run?


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

MythosDreamLab said:


> Very nice, what 2 ohm speakers are you planning to run?


I wont be using this amp...


----------



## waldojeffershead (Jun 6, 2010)

Cute little amp. I’d recommend the ARC audio comp set designed for head unit power. Sold a 6ch recently. Somewhat slept on brand. I’d like to hear an ADCOM car amp.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

That’s an awesome little amp you have there.

I have a bnib Monolithic A804 (20x4) stored away as well. Have been tempted to use it a few times now on a mid/tweeter setup but never do.

Anyway, congratulations on getting your hands on a fine piece of history.


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

1993

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

rmenergy said:


> That’s an awesome little amp you have there.
> 
> I have a bnib Monolithic A804 (20x4) stored away as well.


Got any pics of that amp ?


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

These are older pics on my phone. I’m not at home to take any additional shots.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Don’t know why some of those pics got jumbled up


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Very cool.. never seen those before.. made in US ? any inner pics ? Im curious.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

No internal shots. I’ve only taken out of the package for these photos & to show a friend once.

made in Nipomo, CA(just south of San Luis Obispo)


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

cool.. where can I get more info on these? when were they made ?


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

I should post my very early NOS linear power amps.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

More on Monolithic or ADS?

I would think there’s plenty of info archived on this site. I own 6 & have dealt with Gregg directly a few times. I can probably answer most basics about them.

ADS not so much, there’s others on here that are really up on them though.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

rmenergy said:


> More on Monolithic or ADS?


Monolithic
post more pics.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Robb said:


> I should post my very early NOS linear power amps.


Post them up. 
All I have of LP is an ugly green modded 652IQ

I’ll see if I can get a group shot of my 4 PA1600’s, PA2000M & the Class A804 tomorrow. Have a special day planned out with my son but should be able to get it done before hand


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Robb said:


> cool.. where can I get more info on these? when were they made ?


The PA1600’s I’ll post later are from the 80’s. The blue PA2000M is an early 90’s model. Gregg from Monolithic made me the 804 back in 09 or so as a side project


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

I will maybe this week.. Im so lazy and un motivated these days though !!


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

__





MONOLITHIC






www.spinaudio.net


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Couple quick shots.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Don’t know why it doubled up these photos?


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice.. wanna sell me 1 ? Id love to here it


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha. They’re not for sale.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

heres pics of my Linear Power amps My NOS Linear Power amplifier


----------

